# format 80gb in FAT32, write protected PLEASE HELP



## 93eagle (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay so I need to format an external hard drive in the FAT32 system. Actually, its and iPod Classic, but thats beside the point. The hard drive needs to be formatted in FAT32. Windows disk manager keeps telling me 'volume size too large', and some research told me the largest the Windows utility allows is 32gb in FAT32. The Windows utility wont let me delete the partition and create two small ones (the option is grayed out, not clickable). I have tried a few partition managing freeware applications with no success. ****** doesn't even see the iPod, Swissknife told me it was read/write protected (WTF?), Active@Killdisk for Windows wouldn't even load all the way, and some small formating utility I downloaded told me wouldn't load at all, giving some kinda errors.

So, I need a utility that will 
-see an external USB hard drive (iPod is in Disk Mode)
-be capable of accessing it for formatting/partition modifying without telling me its write protected which it shouldn't be
-be compatible with Windows 2000 (old laptop)

PLEASE HELP I am pulling my hair out here, this should not be that difficult. If it is actually read/write protected for some reason I need a way to remove the protection (Windows wont give me the option). I cant format it in NTFS or its little OS wont work at all and it will literally be just an external hard drive.

-Brendan


----------



## iurytx (Feb 20, 2009)

what are you trying to do?


----------



## 93eagle (Feb 20, 2009)

Get it working again. But the hard drive is completely unformatted. Nothing on it but it shows all space is full. Thank the guy I paid $50 for this POS from for that.


----------

